# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Ethem Haxhiademi

## Brari

gazeta 55

---------

Me rastin e 101‑vjetorit të lindjes së shkrimtarit Ethem Haxhiademi

Mesazhe që nuk mënojnë të vijnë, sërish, tek lexuesi

Nga Tomor Plangaric       

            Ekzistojnë arssye jo të pakta që hera‑herës fama e shkrimtarit, artistit, filozofit apo studiuesit të mos kushtëzohet nga vlera e veprës dhe mesazheve që përçohen, por nga tregues të tjerë jashtëletrarë, jashtartistikë, jashtëshkencorë e, më së shumti, jointelektualë. Në këto raste, gjithsesi, më tepër se vetë krijuesit, dëmet prekin lexuesit, që privohen nga përvetësimi i vlerave të përftuara, prekin lexuesit që mbeten të mangët në mjediset që, megjithatë, i kanë krijuar ato vlera.

            Ndaj procesi i leximit, rileximit, shqyrtimit dhe rishqyrtimit, madje edhe vlerësimit nuk është i fundëm, por tejet dinamik, me të papritura dhe befasira. Në këto raste vepra letrare dhe autorët nuk mënojnë së lëshuari mesazhe, pavarësisht nga koha e burimit fillestar të emetimit. Ndaj pas shuarjes  së kureshtjes  së  ligjshme  që lind kur bie në kontakt me një vepër jo shumë të njohur, e për më tepër të  harruar a të ndaluar, në mënyrë po aq të ligjshme ngre krye kërshëria që të shtyn ta vësh atë  vepër në sistemin e kulturës së përvetësuar dhe të shtresuar në vetëdije, ti gjesh vend mes veprave që rezonojnë më shumë a më pak me paraqëlqimet e tua. Por më tej, në plan më të gjerë sociokulturor, pasi fillon të bësh lexime e rilexime të saj, të hulumtosh dhe përqasësh, kërkon ti gjesh vend veprës në sistemin e përgjithshëm të vlerave letrare kombëtare. Në leximin e parë, të dytë a të tretë vendi të duket herë tepër i gjerë e herë tepër i ngushtë. Duke synuar objektivitet për veprën përkatëse, mund të mos gjesh vend, por në të kundërt, kur sheh që ajo zë vend mirë në sistemin e vlerave letrare, e përforcon strukturën e këtij sistemi, padyshim, në këtë rast, lumturohesh. Këtë fat, të rastit të dytë të ofron  vepra e Ethem Haxhiademit, dramaturgjia, por edhe lirika e tij.

            Kjo vepër është e njohur nga një brez i vjetër lexuesish tek të cilët kënaqësia estetike që ajo i ka sjellë, sidoqoftë, ka qëndruar e kyçur, e ndrydhur dhe disi e mjegulluar diku thellë në vetëdije; është e panjohur ose e njohur pjesshëm, jo nga leximi i drejtpërdrejtë, por nga interpretimet e ndryshme të të tjerëve, tek një brez i mesëm lexuesish, tek të cilët ndjehet një farë dyshimi dhe indiference artistike; po synohet të njihet, por në mënyrë tejet fragmentare dhe shumë herë të papërshtatshme nga brezi më i ri i lexuesve që, kujtoj, duhet të kenë edhe kërshërinë më të madhe për të zbuluar vlerat. 

            Padyshim, vlerësimi a rivlerësimi është tepër kompleks, me përbërës kulturorë, letrarë, gjinorë, llojorë etj. Shkenca jonë letrare, dhjetëvjeçarin e fundit, po e vë në vendin e duhur dhe të merituar këtë shkrimtar, që i sjell vlera letërsisë kombëtare, si dhe nder plejadës së krijuesve në fushën e letrave.

            Ethem Haxhiademi u lind në Elbasan më 8 mars 1902, në një familje me tradita patriotike dhe kulturëdashëse. Kaloi një jetë të mbushur me shqetësim intelektual dhe krijues, me pozicione sociale dhe politike të udhëhequra nga parimet e nacionalizmit dhe humanizmit. Është ndër krijuesit më në zë të dramatikës a të tragjedisë shqiptare, duke vënë gurë themeltarë në të, por që i mbylli tetëmbëdhjetë vitet e fundit të jetës së tij në një mënyrë tragjike, në ferrin e burgjeve të diktaturës, ku edhe vdiq më 1965. Mori formim të gjithanshëm intelektual dhe kaloi në rrugë të pashkelura në artin tonë dramatik.

            Pas mbarimit të shkollës qytetëse të Elbasanit, mbaron studimet e mesme në Leçe të Italisë e Insbruk të Austrisë (1919‑1923) dhe studimet e larta në Berlin e Vjenë (1924‑1928), duke u diplomuar në shkencat politiko‑juridike. Pasi kthehet në atdhe kalon nëpër një karrierë administrative me zigzake, por në një rrugë të suksesshme letrare e krijuese.

            I papajtueshëm me kompromiset e paprincipta administrative, ai i qëndron besnik bindjeve të tij, duke mos toleruar dhe duke qenë i vendosur të përballojë pasojat. Ai krijon korpusin e tij letrar, duke synuar vlerat artistike dhe ngritjen në art të virtytit njerëzor, dhe jo duke i shërbyer politikave të kohës apo të ditës. Ky qëndrim i shkaktoi zigzaket në jetën administrative në vitet 30‑40, dhe, më tej, burgosjen në vitin 1946, bashkë me shumë intelektualë të tjerë, që në mënyra të ndryshme su pajtuan me regjimin komunist. Për Haxhiademin orientimi politik duhej të përcaktohej nga zgjidhja e çështjes Kombëtare dhe e qëndrimit humanist në marrëdhëniet mes njerëzve dhe qeverisjes së tyre.

            Ka  filluar të shkruajë e të botojë qysh në moshë të njomë në revistat dhe gazetat e kohës. Boton në to shkrime të ndryshme të natyrës historike, kulturore, enciklopedike dhe letrare. Krijimet më të hershme i botoi në revistën Kopshti Letrar. Në këto shkrime të hershme dalin në pah disa nga treguesit e interesave dhe prirjeve të Haxhiademit, që do të kultivoheshin më tej dhe do të merrnin status të vërtetë artistik në tragjeditë e tij dhe krijimet poetike. 

            Spikat interesi i tij për historinë e antikitetit dhe personalitetet e asaj periudhe, aftësitë e tij për të ngritur në art dukuritë reale të cilat ai i përjetonte në ankth apo gëzim, me dhimbje apo dashuri.

            Më  1922 përkthen dhe boton Bukoliket e Virgjilit. Më  1924  shkruan në Berlin tragjedinë Ulisi, më  1926  shkruan  në Vjenë  tragjedinë Akili dhe më  1928 shkruan në Lushnje tragjedinë Aleksandri. Të tria tragjeditë i boton në Tiranë më 1931. Më vonë shkruan dhe boton tragjedinë Pirrua, 1934, Skënderbeu, 1935, Diomedi, 1936 dhe Abeli, 1938. Më 1937 përgatit për botim vëllimin poetik Lyra,  që e boton më 1939. Në vitet e burgut shkruan romanin Jeta e njeriut dhe dramën Koha e premtueme, vepra ende të panjohura.

            Vepra e Haxhiademit, me kufij të gjerë kohorë dhe hapësinorë, evokon të kaluarën e hershme e të vonë, si një këndvështrim i të vërtetave të gjithëkohshme.

            Gjeografia artistike e tragjedive të Haxhiademit rrok hapësira të gjera, duke u shtrirë në kufij ndërballkanikë. Sipas natyrës së tragjedisë klasike, subjektet e antikitetit, lashtësisë apo mesjetës, bile edhe ato të prehistorisë biblike vihen në funksion të një problematike e cila gjen rrezonim me dukuritë, idetë dhe problematikën që karakterizon realitetin e kohës. Përmes tragjedive të tij Haxhiademi synoi të krijojë realitete artistike të cilat do të ishin të përvetësueshëm estetikisht prej lexuesit dhe përmes këtij përvetësimi estetik, ato do të bëheshin më dinjitozë në marrëdhëniet me njëri‑tjetrin, me kombin, me shtetin, me traditën e tyre, me moralin që trashëgojnë dhe kultivojnë për të ardhmen. Këto synime ai i arriti përmes nivelit cilësor të krijimtarisë së tij, si asnjë tjetër në dramatikën shqiptare. Ndaj, në tragjeditë e tij,  mesazhet janë komplekse. Ato vijnë qoftë  nga oborret  mbretërore të antikitetit, nga sofra e hyjnive apo gjysmëhyjnive, nga  mesjeta  apo shekulli XV, nga mbretërit ilirë apo shqiptarë, nga mitologjia greke apo ajo biblike. Le të kujtojmë këtu vetëm titujt e tragjedive: Ulisi, Akili, Aleksandri, Pirroja,  Skënderbeu, Diomedi, Abeli. Mesazhet  lindin dhe nisin të përçohen nga përplasja artistikisht, përmes veprimit dramatik në tragjedi; ato janë të kapshëm, të pranueshëm dhe të dëshiruar nga publiku dhe lexuesi i thjeshtë. (Analiza e këtij korpusi letrar të fushës së dramatikës dhe e vle

            Regjistrin e lartë të organizimit të mesazhit në tragjedi (të kushtëzuar nga vetë lloji letrar), Haxhiademi do ta bëjë akoma më të kuptueshëm e më të pranueshëm përmes krijimtarisë së tij poetike, që, si dhe tragjeditë, shfaqet me pamje tepër interesante.

            Leximi dhe vlerësimi i veprës poetike të E.Haxhiademit nga kuota e epokës së tanishme, kuotë e cila bart në vetvete edhe evoluimin e mjeteve shprehëse poetike nga njëra anë, dhe, në përputhje me to, një tërësi treguesish që formësojnë një qëndrim, një ndjesi dhe një matës të caktuar për vlerat poetike, nga ana tjetër, e bën disi të ndërlikuar qëndrimin ndaj lirikës së Haxhiademit. Për më tepër, në poezi ai priret të jetë sa më origjinal dhe, pas tij, ato rrugë që ai u nis në poezi spara u shkelën, pasi u konsideruan të gabuara, të shtrembëra, realiteti artistik që ato zbulonin antikombëtar, antipopullor etj. Kështu që me kodin e tij artistik lexuesi nuk është fort i familjarizuar. Ky kod i shfaqet atij në mënyrë të pandërmjetshme, ballazi. Nga kjo pikëpamje ky kod është sa afër, aq edhe larg lexuesit. Sidoqoftë, lirika e Haxhiademit është e endur me dashurinë dhe dhimbjen njerëzore, është e formësuar mirë, me një sistem harmonioz mjetesh dhe teknikash poetike dhe si e tillë ajo i ka të mbrujtura vlerat që shpërthejnë kufijtë kohorë. Ndaj edhe sot do të rrezonojë në shpirtin e lexuesit.

            Lirika e tij shkruhet  kryesisht në fillim të viteve 30, në horizontin e të cilëve ndihej ende qartë jehona e idesë kombëtare, sipas formësimit që ajo mori gjatë Rilindjes, por e amplifikuar në mënyra dhe profile të ndryshme  gjatë periudhës së Pavarësisë, nga njëra anë (kujto veç të tjerash pas Rilindjes Mjedën, Asdrenin e më së fundi Fishtën e ndonjë tjetër), dhe, nga ana tjetër, në një kohë kur po ravijëzohej një problematikë e ashpër sociale, që po kushtëzonte prirje të reja të arkitekturës letrare, një drejtim të ri letrar. Vepra poetike e Haxhiademit strukturohet e ndikuar pikërisht nga ajo çka jehonte në horizont si vlerë, por që kërkonte ridimensionim, dhe që vërtet po ridimensionohej si një ide shumëpërmasore. Në këtë kontekst kulturor e artistik Haxhiademi do të kërkonte rrugën e tij. Ajo do të projektohej e strukturohej me veçanësinë e drejtimit të talentit të tij, formimit intelektual e artistik të tij, predispozicionit, ndjeshmërisë dhe aftësisë krijuese.

            Ai i ndërgjegjësonte prirjet e tij në fushën e letrave, ndaj në skenën e letërsisë shqiptare donte të luante rolin e tij sa më dinjitoz. Për atë ishte e rëndësishme të sillte kontribut për letërsinë tonë, pavarësisht se në këtë skenë do të ishte aktor i planit të parë apo jo.

            Ndaj më 1937 përmbledh në një vëllim krijime poetike të shkruara në rrjedhë të viteve, modeste në sasi, por tepër pretenduese për universin artistik që ofrojnë. Siç thekson autori në parathënien që përcjell vëllimin një punë e pakët, por e kujdesëshme, qi besoj se do ti vlejë mjaft literaturës sonë të varfën. Vëllimi botohet më 1939, nën titullin Lyra. Ai përmbledh 10 krijime: Galatés, shkruar më 1927; Nymfat e Shkuminit, 1933; Nata e zezë, 1934; Naim Frashërit, 1934; Prej së largu, 1934; Asaj, 1934; Lufta e dragojve me kuçedrën, 1934; Andrra e jetës, 1935; Koha e kalueme, 1935; Kanga shekullore 1912‑1937, botuar më 1937.

            Duke lexuar këtë vëllim dhe duke u nisur nga pohimi i njohur se Bota e shprehur në poezi është bota e poetit, ashtu si e ka ai, si e mendon ai, por në një formë të pranueshme për të tjerët, sociale, mund të arrijmë në konkluzionin se kemi të bëjmë me një poet me ndjeshmëri të spikatur, entuziast dhe idilik ndaj vlerave historike dhe mendësive popullore.

            Realiteti artistik në poezinë e Haxhiademit dimensionohet në dy plane kryesore:

Njeriu me dashurinë dhe, sidomos, me dhimbjen e tij. Në këtë aspekt, që kap pjesën më të madhe të territorit dhe hapësirës së realitetit të tij artistik, gjëllin ndjesia për vajzën, gruan, nënën, vëllain, babain, mikun, poetin, patriotin, atdheun, bukurinë, shëmtinë, tmerrin, frikën, dhimbjen, fatkeqësinë, mëshirën, errësirën, dritën, gazin, shpresën, embëlsinë, hidhërimin.

            Lidhur ngushtë me këtë univers njerëzor, në dritëhijet e të cilit përplasen fate dhe jetë njerëzish, si një ngushëllim ose pamje më e qartë, krijohet një univers i dytë, me qenie dhe jetë konvencionalisht jotokësore, por në kufijtë  e këtij realiteti artistik tepër reale dhe vepruese. ‑ Universi i nimfave, shtojzavalleve e qenieve të tjera mitologjike. Si për kontrast të  fortë, e të plotë edhe ky univers i dytë merr dritëhijet e të parit. Duke abstraguar poetikisht, këto dy universe sikur shkrihen, i humbasin kufijtë, ngërthehen në gëzimet, shpresat dhe tragjeditë reciproke. 
Në  këtë  mjedis artistik të krijuar  nga  autori  përqasja  klasike  e  mira , e keqja, drita, ërresira, gëzimi‑dëshpërimi, jeta‑vdekja vjen me një ngjyrë tepër  shqiptare, e kapshme  dhe artistikisht e realizuar. Nga Galatési, nëna, Sofija, Naimi, babai, nimfa, Parceja, Atropja, kuçedra etj.,  si personazhe, nga konceptet qëndrore jeta, vdekja, trupi, shpirti, natyra, njeriu, atdheu, patriotizmi, dashuria, hidhërimi është endur një tekst poetik që bëhet shprehës jo vetëm i një mendësie të përgjithshme, por, sidomos, edhe i një mendësie shqiptare, popullore, lokale.            

            Mesazhet që vepra e Haxhiademit ofron, lirika e tij, por sidomos dramatika nuk reshtin së emetuari vlera, për të cilat vetëdija estetike e lexuesit ka nevojë. Në raste përvjetorësh, duke i bërë homazh kontributeve, ne kemi mundësinë, gjithashtu, të kujtohemi edhe për vlerat që na mungojnë.         


--------------------gazeta 55 --------

----------


## Sokoli

Et'hem Haxhaidemi u kthye në atdhe në vjeshtën e vitit 1928. Mbas studimeve të mesme në Leçe të Italisë dhe Insbruk të Austrisë, mbas atyreve të larta në Berlin e Vjenë, vinte me diplomën e shkencave politiko‑juridike në xhep. Veç kësaj, në valixhe ose në njërën nga baulet e librave duhej të kishte edhe tufëzën e poezive kushtuar një vajze të quajtur Galatea, përkthimin hekzametrik të Bukolikeve të Virgjilit dhe dy tragjedi që ëndërronte t'i botonte me të gjetur mundësinë. Në Shqipëri, më parë se botuesit, e prisnin zyrat e administratës së lartë civile të Mbretërisë. Emri i tij hynte në listat e nomenklaturës së Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme: nënprefekt në Lushnjë, mandej në Shijak, Sarandë, Gjirokastër. Në Lushnjë shkruan tragjedinë e tretë, në Gjirokastër të katërtën, të pestën dhe të gjashtën. Kur i bëhen gjashtë libra të botuar, më 1936 pushohet nga puna si "antizogist"; një pushim që vijon deri më 1939‑n. Tragjedia e botuar më 1938 do të jetë e shtata, por edhe e fundit. Një vit më mbas mbledh në një vëllim, Lyra, poezitë e shkruara ndër vitet 1927‑1937. Nëpunësi dramaturg, pa ndonjë dyshim, e kishte kuptuar statusin tragjik të krijuesit, madje në përgjithësi atë të intelektualit, në Shqipërinë e kohës. Ja se çfarë shkruante te Lyra: 

"Në nji kohë si kjo e jona, me u marrë njeriu me poezi a me çdo art tjetër të bukur asht nji punë e kotë, nji mundim i pafrytshëm. Artisti apo shkrimtari shqiptar, qi t'u bajë ballë nevojave të jetës, duhet ma përpara të merret me ndonji punë tjetër, me ndonji punë qi ep bukë, siç flitet këtu në Shqipní, dhe për mjeshtrin qi i flet zemra të punojë nëpër orë pushimi ose të lajë mangut gjumin e natës. Me fjalë të tjera, të bajë nji sakrificë dhe nji sakrificë të madhe. Të rrijë pa dëfrime jete, të rrijë pa prehje e qetësi, të rrijë ma në fund edhe pa gjumë, për të krijue diçka të bukur dhe artistike. Epoka e jonë materiale të tillë njerëz i quen të sëmundë. Dhe deri diku asht e drejtë. Mundimi i vazhdueshëm duhet të pjelli në fund frytin e shpërblimit. Pse me u mundue me mjellun në kopshtin e jetës pemë qi nxjerrin gjithmonë lule dhe nuk lidhin kurrë as ndoji kokërr të vogël?"

Ndonëse nga viti 1939 i ofrojnë përsëri funksion në administratë, kësaj radhe si drejtor i Drejtorisë së Komunave të Shqipërisë, duket se është periudhë dilemash të mëdha. Madje më 1943 vjen edhe për të një ndërkohë "ilegaliteti". Por për Haxhiademin, si specialist i politologjisë dhe njëherësh krijues, është edhe periudha ndoshta më interesante e jetës. Me krahun profashisht e ndajnë mjaft gjëra. Me krahun nacionalist e tërheq një prirje atdhetare. Me krahun komunist e afron lufta për çlirimin e vendit. Ndërkohë që me nacionalistë e ndan politika e kompromiseve dhe përçarjeve në klane, edhe me komunistët e ndan kthesa fatale që lufta e tyre po merr. 

*  *   * 

Te dy tragjeditë e para, Uliksi dhe Akili, dramaturgu ishte përpjekur ta hiqte velin e ekuilibrit e të ataraksisë me të cilin i kanë mëveshur këto subjekte autorët klasikë. Heronjtë e tij delnin në një dritë më të ashpër, porse më reale. Damari i një mendësie shqiptare ndihej i fortë ndër ta. Në një kuptim, të dyja këto tragjedi paraqitnin reminshenca të dukshme të ndjenjës tragjike të hakmarrjes shqiptare. Tri tragjedi të tjera, Aleksandri, Pirrua dhe Skënderbeu u shkruan në Shqipëri: përkatësisht në Lushnjë më 1928, në Gjirokastër më 1934, po në Gjirokastër më 1935. Edhe subjektet e tyre qenë nxjerrë prej "historisë kombëtare", si shënohej edhe në parathëniet e tyre. Nga Uliksi dhe Akili tek Aleksandri, Pirroja dhe Skënderbeu shikohet si është zhvendosur interesi i autorit ndaj figurave që bënte heronj të tragjedive të veta. Si shkrimtar, por jo vetëm si shkrimtar, e shprehur kredon e tij krijuese me vargjet: "Se n'veprat e kaluëme do t'mbështetet/ Nji komb qi ka vendos gjithnji të mbetet".

Tragjedia e tij e parafundit ishte Diomedi (1936), ndërsa e fundit Abeli (1938). Mbas tragjedive të intrigave politike, të hakmarrjeve e tradhtive konbëtare, ç'përfaqësonin këto dy të fundit? Subjekti i Diomedit ishte një shkartisje lënde nga mitologjia greke dhe ajo ilire. Mbas një kryengritjeje të popullsive ilire, Dauni mbret i Iliresë ikte dhe vendosej në Itali së toku me disa besnikë. Në Itali ngrinte qytetin e Daunisë dhe formonte një shtet më vete. Me prishjen e Trojës vinte në mbretërinë e Daunit edhe Diomedi me të vëllain, Alainin. Në një luftë që i shpallte Daunit popullsia fqinje e mesapëve, Diomedi i ndihmonte me armë e ushtri sa mund të thuhet se vetëm falë tij mbreti ilir ia arriti të delte fitimtar. Si shpërblim për ndihmën, Dauni i propozonte Diomedit të bënin krushqi duke i dhënë atij për grua bijën e vet, Evipen. Mirëpo Evipeja, fshehurazi, dashurohej me Alainin, vëllain e Diomedit. Këta të dy, për t'ia prishur planin mbretit, i shtinë këtij në vesh se Diomedi po kurdiste një komplot për ta rrëzuar nga froni. Dalngadalë Dauni fillonte t'i besonte intrigës. Atëhere ai jo vetëm që e tërhoqi propozimin për t'i dhënë Diomedit bijën për grua, por shpallte se Evipen do t'ia jepte atij që do të vriste Diomedin. I verbuar nga pasioni, Alaini shkonte dhe e vriste të vëllain në gjumë, mandej vinte e i kërkonte Daunit të bijën për grua, simbas fjalës, por Dauni nuk pranonte të bënte dhëndër vrasësin e vëllait dhe e përzente atë.

 Një dimension i ri, pra, ndërkallej në indin e tragjedive të shkrimtarit: vëllavrasja politike. Ky dimension do të merrte dukje më të qartë të tragjedia  tjetër, Abeli. Tek Abeli, si për ilustrim më të efektshëm të këtij dimensioni, lënda nxirrej nga një burim edhe më i lashtë: nga Testamenti i Vjetër: mëkatit të vëllavrasjes i kundërvihej mallkimi i vëllavrasjes simbas Biblës: "Dhe qofsh i mallkuar mbi tokë që hape gojën për të pirë gjakun e tët vëllai dhe e prite këtë gjak me duart e tua./ Kur të mbjellësh arën, mos të sjelltë kurrë prodhim. Pa vend e trevë bredhsh ti më gjithë botën...". Ç'parandjenjë tragjike të ketë qenë ajo që e shtynte Haxhiademin t'i jepte fund heptalogjisë së tij tragjike me këto dy "tragjedi vëllavrasëse", sidmos me Abelin? 

 Thonë që kritika, jo rrallë, është e prirur të zbulojë në veprat letrare profeci që as autorëve nuk u kanë rënë në mend. Por, çfarë do të thënë që autorit t'i bjerë diçka në mend? Sa të sigurtë jemi që, në rastin e krijimit, mund të flitet për burime të vetëdijes apo të nënvetëdijes? Më 1936‑n, kur botohej Diomedi, në Europë qe ndezur një qendër zjarri: Lufta e Spanjës. Aty qe ngritur vërtet vëllai kundër vëllait. Mbas botimit të Abelit, edhe Shqipëria do të niste të bëhej arenë e një lufte të re. Ajo që do të quhej Luftë Nacionalçlirimtare një ditë, kur të vendosej në dritën e vërtetë, do të ndahej dy pjesësh: luftë çlirimtare dhe luftë vëllavrasëse. Si do të kuptohej atëherë mallkimi i Haxhiademit: "Qofsh i mallkue, i poshtun, ti për jetë,/ Prej nesh edhe prej zotit të vërtetë/ Zemra e jote kurr mos paft gëzime,/ N'mjerimin tand ne gjetshim ngushullime./ Ti qi na dhe për pleqëni kët tmerr,/ Të bift n'vend t'grunit n'arën tande ferr./ Jo vetëm ti por dhe fëmijët tuëj/ Mënin e madhe paçin të gjithkuëj//Paçin bashk'me urrejtjen e njerzís,/ Mallkimet e Krijuësit të Gjithsís"? 

*  *  *

Të shumtët e teoricienëve të tragjedisë e pranojnë metaforën simbas së cilës heroi tragjik duhet të ndodhet tipikisht në majë të rrotës së fatit. Kjo përcakton pozitën e tij të ndërmjetme: mes shoqërisë njerëzore në tokë dhe shoqërisë hyjnore në qiell. Ose mes "mbarëhyjnores" dhe "mbarënjerëzores", simbas emërtimit të Northrop Fray‑t. Tek Abeli në rrotën e fatit ndodhen të mbërthyer, në pozita të ndryshme, dy protagonistët: vëllezërit Kain dhe Abel. Kur hapet tragjedia, rrota e fatit ka filluar lëvizjen e vet të pashmangshme, duke tërhequr teposhtë Kainin. Sikurse e pohon edhe vetë, subjektin Haxhiademi e ka nxjerrë prej kalesës së famshme të Testamentit të Vjetër, kreu IV i Librit të parë të Moisiut, ku për djemtë e Adamit dhe Evës rrëfehet: "Edhe Adami njohu gruan e vet Evën, edhe ajo u ngjit me barrë edhe lindi Kainin edhe tha: Unë fitova një mashkull me Zotin./ Edhe ajo vazhdoi në këtë mënyrë dhe lindi Abelin, vëllain e tij. Edhe Abeli u bë bari, Kaini nga ana e tij bujk./ Por ndodhi që, mbas zakoneve të asaj kohe, Kaini i solli fli Zotit prej pemëve të arës./ Ndërsa Abeli i solli prej qengjave të tufës së vet dhe prej bulmetit të tyre. Edhe Zoti pa me sy më të mirë flinë e Abelit./ Ndërsa Kainin dhe flinë e tij nuk e pa me sy të mirë. Nga kjo Kaini u zemërua tepër edhe u vrenjt në fytyrë./ Ndaj Zoti i foli Kainit: Pse zemërohesh ti? Edhe pse vrenjtesh në fytyrë?/ Po qe se ti beson, të duan. Po qe se nuk beson, faji qëndron para derës dhe të pret ty: por ti sundoje atë./ Mandej Kaini i foli të vëllait, Abelit. Edhe kur qëlloi që u gjendën në arë, u ngrit Kaini kundër të vëllait edhe e vrau./ Mandej Zoti i foli Kainit: Ku është yt vëlla, Abeli? Ai u gjegj: Nuk e di. Pse, unë do ta ruaj tim vëlla?/ Por Zoti foli: Çfarë bëre? Zëri i gjakut të tët vëllai më thërret nga dheu!" 

Në traditën europiane ky motiv i vëllavrasjes është përdorur dendur, por, me sa mund të vështrohet konkretisht prej tragjedisë së Haxhiademit, marrja aty e motivit është bërë drejtpërsëdrejti, pa ndërmjetësi të ndonjë vepre tjetër. Mund të burojë së këndejmi edhe ai farë gjenuiniteti, ndonjëherë deri në naivitet, që e karakterizon veprën. Në parathënien e botimit (1938) autori shënonte: "Me këtë pjesë, në të cilën luejnë njerëzit ma të parë të botës, desha të ngas nji plagë shoqnore. Dashnija vëllaznore nuk rrjedh nga afërimi i gjakut, sikundër besojnë të gjithë, por, mbas pikëpamjes sime, nga edukata e prindërvet". Analiza, pra, nis nga familja. Dimensioni familjar, që shfaqet, përkon me parimin kristian, me sa duket të transmetuar prej judaizmit, simbas të cilit Mbretëria e Qiellit fillon në familje.

Në skenën 1 të aktit I çështja kryesore që rrihet është ajo e fatalitetit njerëzor për të kaluar nga bjerja në bjerje. Adami dhe Eva, autorët e së parës bjerrje, diskutojnë të brengosur për harmoninë e prishur mes njerëzve, për paqen e thyer. Skena shfaqet vërtet tronditëse, po të përfytyrohet se ka të bëjë me agimin e historisë njerëzore, kur Zoti biblik sapo pati nisur të realizonte botën e tij ideale dhe diçka tragjike ndodhi: njerëzit e parë e humbën Zotin. Burri i parë dhe gruaja e parë dështuan në realizimin e potencialit të tyre dhe transmetimi i "Zotit të humbur"do të vajojë për mbasardhësit, duke filluar prej djemve të tyre.

Lufta mes Kainit dhe Abelit zhvillohet në disa rrafshe. I pari është ai fizik: Kaini e kërcënon të vëllain se do ta vrasë. Po më i rëndësishmi del rrafshi shpirtëror e mendor, me të cilin lakmon të merret tragjediani. Si e këtillë, lufta shdërrohet në një luftë ideologjike. Ideologjia e Kainit është urrejtja. Ai është xheloz dhe ziliqar për të vëllanë. Çdo fjalë, çdo veprim i tij e acaron deri në urrejtje. Shkaqet e kësaj urrejtjeje, me sa duket, kalojnë përtej diferencimit prindëror, së paku siç është trajtuar në vepër. Homeri përdor një shprehje jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishme për teorinë e tragjedisë kur e bën Zeusin të flasë për Egjiptin si për një hyper moron, d.m.th. superfat, përtejfat. Kaini e quan veten punëtor dhe Abelin parazit, e padit se ai u prish mendjen prindërve me fjalë të bukura në dëm të të vëllait, se është hipokrit etj. "Unë të rrita", i thotë ai të vëllait ( II, 2), prandaj e shpall të mosmiradijshëm.

Ideologjia e Abelit është dashuria. Nuk është fjala për dashurinë në kuptimin e saj të banalizuar nga përdorimi i përditshëm. Abeli e vlerëson të vëllain më lart se veten, duke thënë: "Kaini shumë ma tepër se unë vlen" (I, 3). Nga shkallët nëpër të cilat ngjitet ajo, mund të kuptohet se dashuria e Abelit është dashuri e "një lloji të ri". Në bisedimin vetëm për vetëm me Adamin, pra ndërsa Kaini nuk është i pranishëm (III, 1), Abeli ngulmon pranë t'et që prindërit duhet ta duan Kainin më shumë se atë vetë. Në të njëjtën skenë ai vendos edhe një hierarki jo të zakontë duke i caktuar të vëllait vendin e parë në dashurinë e tij, ndërsa prindërve vendin mbas të vëllait.

Nuk është e vështirë të vërehet se Abeli, me sjelljet dhe arsyetimet e tij, synon të instaurojë një botëkuptim të ri, në themel të të cilit qëndron dashuria vëllazërore. Që ky paraqitet si një botëkuptim i ri, na e dëshmon edhe Adami kur thërret: "Ti, bir, të duesh më shum se ne tyt vlla?/ Çudi kjo bot'ma t'madhe s'ka me pa!" (III, 1). Ky botëkuptim i ri, si çdo botëkuptim që sapo nis të instaurohet, mund të mos ngjajë fort racional. Vërtet, ai ende nuk është plotësisht i kuptueshëm, deri në fund i shpjegueshëm. Është gjithsesi i mëveshur me një mjegullnazë të nënvetëdijes, përderisa edhe sjellësi i tij pohon: "Pse vllan ma tepër due, nuk e kuptoj" (III, 1). Këtu qëndron edhe tragjiciteti i heroit, të cilin rrota e fatit ka filluar ta marrë përpjetë.

Botëkuptimi i ri, simbas të cilit urrejtjen tjetrit duhet t'ia luftosh duke e dashur sa më shumë, ka një përkim të dukshëm me modernitetin kristian. Shprehet Abeli: "T'randoj mbi tê ma tepër dashunija,/ Do t'i zmadhohet zelli dhe fuqija". Sa përket këtë botëkuptim, Abeli mund të përfillet si një pararendës i Jezu Krishtit. Po të kujtohet se motivi i vëllavrasjes i përket historisë së judainjve, shihet se në kontekstin historik ai bën kalimin në historinë e krishterizmit. (Kur bëj këtë ndarje, e kuptoj historinë judaike duke nisur me Abrahamin dhe duke përfunduar me Jezu Krishtin, ndërsa historinë e krishterë duke filluar me Jezuin e duke mbaruar me ardhjen e dytë të Mesisë.) Në këtë mënyrë, mbas dimensionit familjar, shfaqet një dimension tjetër: ai kombëtar.

Nëse historia judaike është historia e përgatitjes së një kombi për të pritur Zotin, historia e krishterë është histori e dështimit të kombit përkatës në këtë pritje. Lufta mes Kainit dhe Abelit është ajo që përjetësisht e largoi njeriun nga Zoti. Dhe, si për t'i vajtur në fund paraleles mes Abelit e Jezuit, mund të thuhet se vdekja e Abelit paraqitet fatalisht e pashmangshme. Ashtu sikurse, po ta ndjekësh hap mbas hapi jetën e Jezuit, bindesh se për të zgjidhje tjetër, veç kryqit, nuk ka. Simbas ligjeve antike të tragjedisë, heroi tragjik duhet të përfundojë me vdekje. Në një subjekt ku protagonistë janë njerëzit e parë të botës ke të drejtë të bësh pyetjen se cili vallë pati qenë i vdekuri numër një i kësaj bote. Përgjigjja është  gjithaq tragjike. I vdekuri numër një i familjes së parë njerëzore është pjella më e njomë e kësaj familjeje. Pra, në njëfarë mënyre, vdekja nis nga fundi. Për më shumë, kjo vdekje e parë në histori të njerëzimit përurohet si një vëllavrasje.

*   *   *

Dimensioni i ri futet tani këtu: ai botërori. Dhe, prej këtij çasti, në historinë njerëzore mund të flitet për luftë‑kain dhe luftë‑abel. Ashtu si nuk mund të ketë harmoni në familje pa dashurinë e vëllait ndaj vëllait, ashtu nuk mund të ketë harmoni në një komb mes bashkëkombsve, nuk mund të ketë paqe në botë, nëse njerëzit nuk e duan njeri‑tjetrin vëllazërisht.

Në kohën kur e shkruante Haxhiademi Abelin, njerëzimi kishte dalë nga një luftë e pashembullt vëllavrasëse, ku qenë përfshirë 16 kombe dhe, si përfundim, qenë vrarë ose plagosur jo më pak se 30 milionë njerëz. Ishte quajtur me të drejtë katastrofa më e madhe që pati njohur Europa. Mbas saj, liderët e botës e kishin ndier nevojën e konsolidimit të një paqeje të përbotshme dhe patën krijuar Lidhjen e Kombeve. Si ia doli të pajtonte rreth dymbëdhjetë grindje territoriale, kjo Lidhje vajti drejt falimentimit të saj pikërisht prej paaftësisë fatale për të zgjidhur krizat e rënda politike. Nuk kishin kaluar as 20 vjet mbas katastrofës së parë, kur një gjakderdhje tjetër i kanosej njerëzimit : Lufta civile e shpërthyer në Spanjë. Ideologjia‑kain e ngritur kundër ideologjisë‑abel pati shkaktuar një luftë vëllavrasëse në kuptimin më të saktë të fjalës: në Spanjë luftonin vëllai kundër vëllait, ati kundër birit, biri kundër atit.

Ashtu siç kishte dy lloje ideologjish dhe dy lloje luftërash, mund të përfytyroheshin tani edhe dy lloje revolucionesh: revolucion‑kain dhe revolucion‑abel. Në Shqipërinë e viteve 37‑38 ndeshja mes dy ideologjive kishte filluar. Kalimthi po përmend se ideologjia‑kain në ato vite nuk përfaqësohej vetëm prej krahut komunist, por edhe prej një pjese të krahut të intelektualëve të rinj simpatizues të "diktaturës së ndritur", mbas modeleve hitleriane e musoliniane. Kurrgjë për t'u habitur që në këtë pjesë të këtillë të bënte pjesë edhe vetë Enver Hoxha me shkrimin "Z. Attaturk ase Mustafa Qemali", botuar në gazetën Illyria (7 mars 1936). "Përmes diktatorëve të kohrave tona fytyra e Mustafa Qemalit është fytyra më kurioze e më origjinale. Nuk mban vendin e parë si Hitleri, Mussolini a Stalini etj.". Nga ana tjetër, ideologjinë‑abel mund ta hasje asikohe te përfaqësuesit e "neoshqiptarizmës". Frymëzimin filozofik të kësaj lëvizjeje mendore e përbënte sistemi pozitivist i Komte‑it dhe i Durkheim‑it dhe rekomandimet e saj kryesore kishin të bënin me zhvillimin e shoqërisë nëpërmjet ideve, krijimin e një solidariteti shoqëror nëpërmjet harmonisë sociale, lavrimin e kulturës dhe edukatës si themel real për arritjen e një uniteti kombëtar. "Rendi kolektiv", që predikonin "neoshqiptarët" parakuptonte ideale të përbashkëta, të cilat nuk kishin asnjë lidhje me konceptin e një "lufte klasash"

Pozita e Haxhiademit si intelektual në këtë luftë ideologjish shpallet edhe nëpërmjet tragjedisë Abeli. Ideologjia‑abel, e mbrojtur në të, e lidh autorin me "neoshqiptarët". Kur analizonin shkaqet e mbrapambejtjes, të konflikteve sociale dhe të përçarjes kombëtare, këta nuk i gjenin ato te "raportet social‑ekonomike", sikundër do të mësonte materializmi dialektik, por në mendësinë e njeriut shqiptarsi qenie sociale, në mungesën e një edukate të shëndoshë familjare etj., prej të cilave edhe shqiptari, si gjithë popujt e botës, nuk ka qenë i privuar. Edhe Haxhiademi, tek Abeli, rrënjët e "plagëve shoqnore" i kërkonte e i zbulonte tek edukata familjare.

*   *   *

Në një klimë të tillë çartjeje kombëtare dhe acarimi ndërkombëtar, në prag të një vëllavrasjeje e gjakderdhjeje të re, një shkrimtar tragjik predikonte ideologjinë e dashurisë së pakufi, të çintersuar. S'thuhet dot në ka pasur të drejtë ndokush, në atë kohë, ta quante këtë "anakronizëm". Por mund të thuhet se në botën e sotme, duke iu kthyer kësaj ideologjie, filozofia moderne e ka emërtuar me termin e ri Headëing ose Zotizëm. Dimensionet tani shtjellohen në mënyrë zbritëse. Për  të gjetur shkaqet pse paqja në botë, tani e njëzet shekuj, ka qenë kaq e brishtë kalohet nga niveli botëror tek ai kombëtar, nga kombëtari te familjari, nga familjari tek individuali. Ngjan, pra, si një rinovim i ideologjisë simbas së cilës çdonjëri prej nesh mund të jetë potencialisht pikënisje e paqes. "Dashuria ‑ thotë një mendimtar bashkëkohor ‑ është e vetmja gjë që, kur investohet plotësisht, kthehet tërësisht. Kur investoni dashuri të vërtetë, nuk ka kurrfarë kamate. Një investim dashurie 100 për qind ka për të dhënë një interes 120 për qind. Ata që japin dashuri të vërtetë duken sikur bëhën gjithnjë më të varfër e më të mjerë, por rezultati përfundimtar është e kundërta". Të ndërtuar mbi një dhënie‑marrje të këtillë, është e përfytyrueshme lehtë se si do të ishin një familje, një komb, një botë. 

Por ja që, në kontrastim me këtë ideal të bukur, ideologjia‑kain është aty, tani dymijë vjet, e pamposhtur, e pangadhënjyer. Nga tragjedia e Haxhiademit ngre krye vëllai që i shpall të vëllait: "Mos më thërrit ma vlla, se m'ke anmik!" (IV, 1). Dhe është një njeri që lumturinë e jetës e gjen pikërisht në këtë mllef, në këtë shfryrje: "Nuk dëshiroj t'më duesh, ma mirë m'urrej,/ Se kështu në zemrën time prehje gjej". Nëse ideologjia që përpiqet të instaurojë Abeli ngjante e papërkryer, me atë mjegullnazën e nënvetëdijës, ideologjia e Kainit, përkundrazi, është e strukturuar mirë, e ndërtuar deri në fund, madje duket e institucionalizuar si një doktrinë. Pa e lidhur në mënyrë rastësore me doktrinën marxiste, ‑ ndonëse ka studiues që këtë doktrinë në ideologjinë‑kain e përfshijnë, ‑ nuk mund të mos vihet re se tragjedia e Haxhiademit sugjeron diçka në këtë drejtim. 

Si thelb të ideologjisë së tij, Kaini ngre çështjen e njeriut i cili ha në kurriz të njeriut që punon, të parazitit që jeton në limonti, ndërkohë që punëtori heq e vuan. Simbas parimit marxist, të gjitha konfliktet në këtë botë ("lufta e klasave" më e rëndësishme ndër to) kanë zënë fill me ndarjen e punës dhe shfrytëzimin e njeriut prej njeriut. Duke kallëzuar pikërisht këtë padrejtësi, në skenën 1 të aktit II Kaini shfren: "Si mos t'më dridhet buza kur të flas,/ Si mos t'më zi mue truni sa t'pëlcas,/ Kur shoh përtacin qi s'kap gja me dorë?" Të vështrohen shkrimet e Marxit. Jo ato tek ai merret me analizat e ekonomisë politike, por ato në të cilat, së toku me Engels‑in, ndërton taktikën dhe strategjinë e luftës së proletariatit, kësaj klase nga natyra me prirje hostile, të zgjedhur simbas tyre prej historisë për një mision të lartë. Ky mision është ndëshkimi i padrejtësisë: figurativisht përmbysja e atyre që s'punojnë prej atyre që punojnë. Proletari i Marx‑it duhet të bëhet vrasësi dhe njëkohësisht "varrmihësi" i dikujt. Përpos një pjese të madhe të letrave drejtuar Engel‑sit, sidomos Manifesti paraqitet si një tekst i mbrujtur me një mllef hakmarrës të pashok. Madje, ka të ngjarë, të jetë shembulli më i përkryer i retorikës së destruktivitetit modern. Të kujtohen rufetë që hedhin Marx‑i dhe Engel‑si, fyerjet që lëshojnë, sharjet e rënda, urrejtjen që derdhin mbi "shfrytëzuesit"dhe "filisteizmin borgjez". Dhe të bëhet krahasimi. Ka mundësi që te Kaini të ndeshet arketipi i përdorur nga doktrinarët e "luftës së klasave": "Mos më thërrit ma vlla, se m'ke armik,/ Ti qysh prej kohe ke prish paqen time,/ Ti shkaku je qi un ma s'kam gëzime,/ Ti qe qi m'bane jetën mue të zezë,/ Dhe rroj si mos ma keq e pa ndonj'shpresë" ( IV, 1). Thelbi subversiv i kësaj ideologjie është, siç kuptohet, zgjidhja e gjetur për t'i dhënë fund gjendjes: vëllavrasja. Këtë denoncon Haxhiademi në tragjedinë, duke qënë i bindur se një familje që ka për rregullator urrejtjen, në vend të dashurisë, nuk mund të bëhet gur themeli për harmoninë shoqërore, as për paqen kombëtare. 

Ajo që në kohë paqeje në shoqërinë shqiptare të viteve '30 ziente e ndrydhur, në kohë të luftës do të shpërthente duke prurë mbas vetes një varg aktesh të trishtueshme. Revolucionet si ai që ngjau në Shqipëri krahasohen me valët e rrëmbyera që, së toku me vlerat më të larta, nxjerrin përfaqe edhe pasionet më të ulëta, fundëritë më neveritëse të natyrës njerëzore. 

Ç'mund të bëjë në këtë mes shkrimtari? Ai është i pafuqishëm ta ndryshojë rrjedhën e historisë, e cila nuk përgatitet në laboratorët e tij. E kanë krahasuar vërtet me një perëndi të vogël. Por të mos harrohet se as Zoti dhe as Mesia nuk mund ta ndreqin  botën me një të kërcitur të gishtrinjëve. Të qe kështu, do ta kishin bërë prej kohësh. Si Zoti, ashtu edhe Mesia, kanë në dorë mallkimin. Këtë armë e ka trashëguar edhe shkrimtari. Ja mallkimi që i lëshon Zoti Kainit në Tekstin e Shenjtë: "Edhe qofsh i mallkuar mbi tokë, që hape gojën për të pirë gjakun e tët vëllai edhe e prite këtë gjak me duart e tua./ Edhe kur të mbjellësh arën, mos të sjelltë kurrë prodhim. Pa vend e vatër bredhsh ti në botën mbarë". Ndërsa ja mallkimi i shkrimtarit ( V. 3): "Qofsh i mallkue, i poshtun ti përjetë,/Prej nesh edhe prej Zotit të vërtetë;/ Zemra e jote kurr mos paft gëzime,/ N'mjerimin tand ne gjetshim ngushëllime;/ Ti që na dhe për pleqëri kët tmerr,/ Të bift n'vend t'grunit n'arën tande ferr;/     Jo vetëm ti, por edhe fëmijët tuej,/ Mënin e madhe paçin të gjithkuj,/ Paçin bashk me urrejtjen e njerëzís/ Mallkimet e Krijuesit të Gjithësís!"

*   *   *                        

Për Abelin e Haxhiademit mund të thuhet se është shkruar si një profeci pozitive. Marrja e pushtetit prej komunistëve në Shqipëri, më 1945, u duk sikur punonte në këtë kah. Për vetë autorin 1945‑a është viti kur në Tiranë krijohet Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve dhe ai është njëri ndër pjestarët e parë të saj, si dhe anëtar i Komitetit Drejtues; zgjidhet njëkohësisht kryetar i degës së Lidhjes për Elbasanin. Në Shkollën Normale, nga 1946 më 1947, jep gjuhën shqipe. Por më 1947 ka filluar "gjahu i shtrigave" dhe Abeli, për autorin e saj, duket sikur funksionalizohet në profeci negative. Haxhaidemi arrestohet, i konfiskohen librat e bibliotekës dhe të gjitha dorëshkrimet. Tani e tutje do t'i duhet të paguajë gjer edhe për nacionalizmin e tij: "Armik i Popullit". Skeda e dënimit nuk është kushedi sa origjinale, ajo është e ngjashme me skedat e dënimit të të Vinçenc Prennushit, Mitrush Kutelit e plot të tjerë. Vetëm që në të nuk shpjegohet se i cilit "popull". Haxhiademi, me siguri, ka qenë në gjendje t'i përgjigjej kësaj pyetjeje, përderisa vetë pati shkruar në mars të vitit 1937: "Drama e Ibsenit Armiku i Popullit e shpreh mjaft mirë botën shqiptare kundrejt Punëtorit të Muzavet". Dënimi jepet me vdekje. I falet jeta, sikurse thuhet, në sajë të do ndërhyrjeve "intelektuale": Aleksandër Xhuvani, Omer Nishani etj. Gjashtë muaj para plotësimit të dënimit, vdes në burgun e Burrelit më 17 mars 1965, në moshën 65‑vjeçare.

Për dramaturgjinë e tij, me siguri, do të shkruhet më gjerë e më thellë, si në historinë e dramaturgjisë shqiptare, ashtu dhe në atë të letërsisë. Sepse do të tregoheshim mosmirënjohës në bëfshim sikur harrojmë që Haxhiademi krijoi tragjedinë shqiptare në kohën kur një tragjedi të tillë thuejse nuk kishte; që e ngriti dramën shqiptare në një nivel europian. Mbasi, me gjithë kontributin e vlefshëm që mund të kenë sjellë në themelet e dramaturgjisë kombëtare autorë si Zef Harapi, Foqion Postoli, Haki Stërmilli apo një Helenau, asnjëri syresh nuk la një vepër dramatike të konsoliduar si Haxhiademi: një heptalogji tragjike në vargje, të pashoqe edhe sot ditën në letrat shqipe. Mbas gati gjashtë dhjetëvjeçarësh, këto vepra dramatike mund të bartin peshën e një "anakronizmi" apo "vjetërsie", çfarë është e natyrshme t'ua ketë dhënë koha edhe këtyreve, ashtu dhe shumicës së krijimtarisë së asaj periudhe. Porse vetë autori i tyre duket i sigurt e i qetë për punën e tij kur, në një ritual horacian të tipit "Exegi monumentum", shpallte: "Këtyre u kujtoj pra qi godita/ Ca përmendore posi piramida"

Prej bisedash me ish‑të dënuar politikë si ai, mësohet se gjatë kryejes së dënimit Haxhiademi ka punuar një kohë të gjatë në "repartet e përkthimit". (Në dy‑tri burgjet kryesore të Sqhiëprisë socialiste, siç ka pasur "reparte rrobaqepësie", "reparte këpucarie", "reparte zdrukthtarie" etj., paskësh pasur edhe "reparte përkthimtarie".) Ku vallë të kenë përfunduar frytet e një pune të tillë gati njëzetvjeçare të një njohësi aq të mirë të greqishtes së vjetër, latinishtes, gjermannishtes, turqishtes, të një intelektuali të dalluar për kulturën klasike? Nga dëshmitë del që në burgun e Burrelit ai të ketë shkruar edhe një roman, që ka qarkulluar fshehurazi, kapituj‑kapituj, mes të burgosurve. (Të mos ketë qarkulluar edhe mes operativëve, hetuesve?) Romani titullohej Jeta e njeriut dhe ndonjë ish‑i dënuar është rrekur edhe të riprodhjojë pjesë të tij. Gjithsesi, e vështirë mbetet të gjykohet se si vallë mund të qe ky roman i një tragjediani. Po nga ish‑të burgosur të Burrelit kam mësuar për një dramë që kishte filluar të shkruante shkrimtari vitin e fundit të jetës. Ëndërronte ta vinte në skenë vetë, me shokët e burgut. Ata nuk dinë me thënë në e mbaroi apo jo. Dikush e mban mend me titullin Koha e kalueme, dikush tjetërsi Koha e premtueme. Ç'të ketë dashur të thotë me të, prej terreve të rënda të burgut, vitin e fundit të jetës, dramaturgu gjashtëdhjetëvjeçar? Të ketë qenë një tragjedi me Diomedë e Alainë, Abelë e Kainë, Uliksë e Telegonë? Apo një dramë intrigash politike, pasionesh për hakmarrje, tradhtish kombëtare, vëllavrasjesh? A u pati qëndruar besnik autori ideve që kishte propaguar dikur tek Abeli? 

Pyetja më joshëse, gjithsesi, do të ishte: Ku do të ndodhej Shqipëria, po qe se shqiptarët do të kishin ecur nëpër ravën e çelur prej "ideologëve të dashurisë"? Po qe se ata do të kishin dëgjuar zërin e shkrimtarëve si Haxhiademi? Hamendje të tilla, mjerisht, mbeten thjesht kureshtje. Ato janë në thelb ahistorike, përderisa vendosen në të kundërtën e fakteve. Prej historisë mund të nxehet, për shembull, çfarë tregon Taciti për çmenduritë e Neronit. Suetoni, nga ana e tij, thotë se perandori Kaligula, në një shpërthim pezmi, paskësh klithur: "Ah, si nuk ka populli romak një grykë të vetme...!" Tragjike, apo jo? Por a mund të përfytyrohet tjetërsoj historia e Romës? Historia është ashtu siç e bëjnë popujt. Dhe të thurrësh hamendje post festum do të thotë që elementit real t'i imponosh elementin moral. 

Në kësi rastesh, as Zotit s'ke pse i bie në qafë me të tepërt. Për të ndrequr shoqërinë njerëzore njerëzit janë bashkautorë me Zotin. Për të ndërtuar "botën ideale" janë përgjegjës edhe ata. Shkrimtari, në këtë mes, nuk mund veçse të japë pjesën e vet të autorësisë: duke u bërë predikues i një ideologjie të dashurisë në prag të shpërthimit të një lufte‑kain. Duke ngulmuar në besimin që ideologjia‑abel duhet të fitojë. Tekstet e Shenjta flasin edhe për anën ngadhënjyese të kësaj lufte: në një tjetër motiv, nga Libri i Jakobit, Isaja do që të vrasë të vëllanë, Jakobin. Së fundi, pajtohen. Pra, mundësia e pajtimit njeriut i është dhënë. Ia ka predikuar këtë edhe shkrimtari në tragjedinë e vet, ndërkohë që e ka ulur Kainin përfund dhe heroin e botëkuptimit të ri e ka ngritur në majë të rrotës së fatit. 

1991‑1993

Aurel Plasari

_gazeta 55_

----------


## Pellazgu

Nymfat e Shkumbinit
Ethem Haxhiademi
16 dhjetor 1933


Ndër zaje të Shkumbinit ku rrëqethen
E të shkumzuëme valët prap përdahen
Ku lisat buzë stij e rrisin gjethen
Nymfat po lahen

Ato jan ndemun nujin e kullumun
E trupat lark u duken bor të bardha
Nkrahnur shkëlqejnë tyke notumun
Gjinjt porsi dardha

Përmbrapa supevet të tyne flokët
Si fije ari tkullumun u derdhën
Dhe rrezja e diellit kur u bie mbi kokët
Faqet u verdhen

Me gaz të buzë zanë e rrokullehen
Të gjitha, dhe lëvizin porsi ngjala
E tyke lojtun, ambëlsisht dëfrehen
Ato ndër vala

Po kur u nxeheht shpirti nga gëzimi
Nji kange të përmallshme ja thërrasin
Nga tingujt e rrëqethshëm dhelatimi
Malet buçasin

Vrapon me shushurimë të kandshme lumi
Se uji nzaje tshtratit ze lëmohet
E Nymfave të bardha si pëllumi
Zani u shtohet

Kumbon muzikë hyjnore në kto rrethe
E zoqt cërrasin thekshëm nëpër kodra
Të gjitha pemët janë zbërthyë ngjethe
Nymfat duën lodra  

Veç kur së largu nis e po ndëgjohet
Trazumun me zefirin zani fyllit
I fryën bariu i vogël, qi qetsohet
Nzemrën e pyllit

Najadat heshtin kangën atëhere
E tgjitha lakuriq nga lumi dalin
E tyke ecur lehtas pa potere
Hypin mbi malin

Ato kah zani fyllit drejtojn çapin
E nga nxitimi lodhin kambt e buta
Por kur afrohet zani ndërrojn vrapin
Shpejt porsi suta

E mbasi enden nformën e një vargu
Nblerim  të pyllit në njkruë tftohët erdhën
Driadevet u duken për së largu
Flokët të derdhën

Athere nuj tkroit pin Najadat
E buzët ftohin tbardha si zambaku
Pastaj nxitojnë e piqen me Driadat
Tkuqe si gjaku

Të gjitha përshëndeten plot me gaze
Dhe njana tjetrën puthin e fjalosen
Kur trupat dredhin dhe shikojnë me naze
Zemrat plagosen

Si tufë pëllumbash zanit i drejtohen
Qi fylli dhelaton pranvern e artë
Dhe udhës kroje kur takojn shikohen
Nujin e kjartë

Qe për nji her bariu i vogël duket
Dhe ashtue ndenjtun nhijen e nji mani
Nji fllad i lehtë i ngatrron balluket
Porsi gajtani

Përpara djalit bukurosh i ndehet
Bagëtija që nga zilet përgëdhelet
Dhe me tërfil e bar ajo ushqehet
Qingjat me delet

Pran tij kërrabën ka dhe nanën tjetër
Një trasje dhe katruven me ujë të kjartë
Mbi ballin e ka vu nji kësul të vjetër
Po tbardh si kartë

Atij vargje satirësh i qarkohen
Dhe e kan fut në mes e valle hedhin
Mbas taktit tfyllit kúr zan rrotullohen
Trupat përdredhin

E kur u dukën Nymfat prej dy palësh
U turrën dhe zunë ato mi puthun
U turbulluën porsi tallas prej valësh
Tdetit rrudhun

Ahere heshti fylli dhe pushoi
U prish dhe varg i vaëlles qi vazhdonte
Çdo prej Satirësh nga nji Nymf pushtoi
Dhe e përqafonte

Një britëm e nji gas nga goja tarta
Të Nymfave buçiti të gëzuëme
U shkrefën nzemra dashuri të zjarrta
Tkohës kaluëme

Pastaj bariu i vogël rishtas nisi
Nji melodi me fyell të fërshëllente
Dëfrimi mà i madh ahere krisi
Dhe tmallëngjente

Satira dhe Nymfa bashkë u hodhën
Ndër valle dhe derdhshin gas ke buza
Përqark tyke kangtumun ambël brodhën
Si tishin Muza

Midis ksaj hareje nhije rrinte
Sireni fusharak me flok të thimun
Nga kto dëfrime tmallshme po e ndinte
Shpirtin të ngimun

E nga nji her me synin plak vështronte
Najadat me Satirët të trazumun
Dhe cila mà e bukur asht kërkonte
Për ta dallumun

Por shum mà tepër dashunija theri
Barine vogël kur Najadat shihte
Për varg të tyne porsi rreth byleri
Zemra i rrihte

Kush sdo të digjesh e sdo tpërcëllohesh
Kah shihte tbukrat vasha tkërcenin
Kush sdo ta humbte mendje e tmarrohesh 
Kur kto dëfrenin.

Gjimonte pylli me dëllenja ttrasha
Dhe malet për kundrejt jehimin pritën
Nga Helikona t Mnemosinës vasha
Shpejtazi zbritën

Këto të nand virgjina kangëtare
Me veshje të holla erdhën si mbas stine
Një njanën dorë e kishin nga nj kithare
Ntjatrën dafine

Dhe porsa sosën nvendin e gazmendit
Ku loznin valle Nymfat e Shkuminit
Të gjitha u rradhosën si mbas rendit
Nhije të blinit.

Ndër to mà par Kaliopeja nisi
Me kòng tkallzojë veprat e të parve
Dhe me kithare tambël ta stolisi
Fisn e Shqiptarve

Fatozat si këndoi qi koha solli
Filloi Klioja kangën tregimtare
Sà burra tvefshëm polli
Nana shqiptare

Nga njomëshita e zanave buçitën
Kodrinat porsi kur i rreh duhija
E Nymfat lodratare u çuditën
Nga bukurija

Pastaj e kap kitharën me ja nisun
Nji kang Uranija me duër tarta
Se qiellin yjet qysh e kanë qëndisun
Me pika tzjarrta

E kur e thoshte këtë kang hyjnore
Satirët kqyrshin me habi të madhe
Najadat qi i kishin rrok përdore
Porsi sarkadhe

E Melpomena kur kitharen mori
Te kambët me kothurna e mbëluëme
Mallëngjyshëm kur kangëtoi si ra dëshmori
Për atdhè tlume

Si ra shqiptari për Shqipnin e dashme
Dhe derdhi gjak krejt ajò vajtoi
E qysh u fikën djemt për bajza tpashme 
Ajo kangtoi

Por kur Thalija me fëtyrë gazmore
Nji melodi tzakonshme përsëriti
Të gjitha vashat porsi topa bore
Gazit i shkiti

Dhe dhelatoi e bukra Muz plot lodra
Polemin ton qi nuk e sheh dejtimin
Dhe malet përkundrejt naltsuë me kodra
Ktheshin jehimin

Por nuk vonoi edhe Polihymnija
Të marri pas asaj kitharën ndorë
Edhe tkëndoj si falesh Pellazgjia 
Ntempujt hyjnorë

Euterpeja pastaj me zan bilbili
Kangtoi me thellësi të shpirtit stinat
Qi çel zambaku dhe trëndafili
Nëpër kopshtinat

Pranverën përgëzoi me lule tçelun
E me zymylat tbardhë vern e ngrohtë
Dhe nisi ambël pastaj me përgdhelun
Dimnin e ftohtë

Po pse Eratopja rrin si e ngrime
Dhe për ta kap kitharen ssheh nevojën
Pse vall nkëtë gas ka ra nmendime
Dhe se çel gojën?

Nji flakë e mbrendëshme e ka coptumun
Atè dhe tngjomën zemër ja ka tretë
Prandaj në mes tgazit e mendumun
Rri dhe e qetë

Por nuk e lan mà gjat motrat e ttjera
E ngusin qi mà tepër mos tmendojë
Dhe si stërviten fishkujt kúr vjen vera
Nis tkëndojë

Përmendi vuëjtjet qi pëson rinija
E nga nji her pa dash nji ah lëshonte
Se shpirtin ja përcllonte dashunija
Sa se duronte.

 E nga nji her me bisht t syut vështronte
Barin qi nmes tyne kish qëndrumun
Dhe nkang e sipër nga nji gas i lshonte
Për ta trazumun

Prà kur Eraton tjerat po shikoshin
U ngrit Terpsikora me petka tholla
Në krahanúr të ngritme i qëndroshin
Gjinjt porsi molla

Ajo në qark të tyne nvalle hidhet
Dhe motrat tjera veglat tingëlloshin
Tyke u bamun buzën ngas përdridhet
Nymfat shikoshin

Po nmes tkërcimit nga nji her qëndronte
Dhe syun bariut tyke kënduëm ja ngulte
Pastaj si kthehesh rishtaz e vallonte
Belin përkulte

Ahere vashat ndnjenjat kur po shkrijshin
Me kangë e valle në shkëlqim të diellit
U pan të trija lakuriq të vijshin
Tbukrat e qiellit

Ato kan pimun sisë nga Eurimoma
Edhè i kishin trupat si zamaku
Të bardha e me burma duart e ngjoma
Faqet si gjaku

Të trija ishin kapun dorë për dore
Dhe ecnin nhije tgjetheve thjesht naze
Pëshpritshin tok me amëlsi hyjnore
Si zogjt nkafaze

Me flok të dredhuna e gas ke buza
Këto nga pak në vendin u afruën
Ku Nymfat ishin të trazuëm me Muza
Edhe qëndruën.

E si trajtuën pastaj nji rreth të trija
Në atë vend ku èdhe tjerat ishin
Aglaja, Eufrosina dhe Thalija
Rrotull zun tvishin

O vasha, ju qi ndritni porsi hanza
Edhç ppër lodra kni shijë tmadhe
Qysh flitni ju sikur currit fëllanza
Nëpër livadhe

Qysh qeshni ju me buzët qumështore
Sà  qi prej gazit rrathë i lshoni gushës
Qysh ju shëmblleni si tre topa bore
Nmesin e fushës?

Ato u rrotulluën u rrotulluën
E rrethin kputën mbasandaj Najadat
Po me ato u ngritën e u bashkuën
Hamadriadat

Dhe kur pr të shkuë të gjithë po mendohen
Po vijshin prej së largu me rend tkalit
Grumbuj prej Oreadash sà sdallohen
Nymfat e malit

Këto qëndroshin nëpër shpella tgjana
Dhe nëpër vende gjelbërta tpyllit
E kúr ndër shkrepa qen përndam
Ndin zan e fyllit

Ndëgjuën edhe kitharet dhelatuëse
Qi tingëllojshin dur[t porsi karta
Të Muzave me zana fishkëlluëse
Dhe goja tarta.

U ngritën pra dhe erdhën me takumun
Shoqet e tjera për ta shtuë dëfrimin
Dhe në gazmend të tynemu bashkumun
Ndoqën drejtimin

Kúr qe ban së largu shtat gjahtorë
Të mveshun me fustana kindagjana
Dhe mbajshin nga nji pushk të gjat në dorë
Nbrezat shishana

Ndriçoshin syt e zes sà her shikonin
Atà dhe dukeshin sikur shkrepëtini
E vetullat mbi ballin u qëndronin
Si bisk ullini

Djelmoshat kishin dalun asaj ane
Për të luftumun shpezët nëpër pyje
Përsipër ishin vesh me kurparane
Ngjajshin si yje

Najadat kur i pan te po kërcenin
Dhe Muzat që po lujëshn me kithare
Ndaluën përmrapa gjethesh të vërenin
Tbukrat gaztare

Ndaluën dhe shikojshin të habitun
Nëpër gërsheta tgjerdheve prej dege
At trum të rash me fae pa përkitun
Si lule shege

Djelmoshat qi prej bote skishin dije
Kah kqyrshin se çka lindun Eurinoma
Filluën tu trakullin prej dashunije
Zemrat e ngjoma

Mbassi nuk po duroshin trrishin  dulën
Të shtatë edhè u shfaqën në shesh prapritën
E si sqyfteri përmbi zoqt u sulën
Nymfat bërtitën

Bërtitën tyke nxjerrun gas nga buza
E prej vargimit qi qen mbledh zbërthehen
Vrapojn pastaj Driadat bashk me Muza
Se djemt u ndehen

Ca rendin nëpër shkrepat me rrëpina
E ca të tjera malit nalt i ngjiten
Disa prej tyne derdhen ndër lugina
Sa qi nuk vriten

Por nuk shpëtuën të gjitha, se gjahtorët
Nga nji prej tyne kapën kur vraposhin
Edhè i ngritën përmbi krahanorët
Qi ti shtrëngoshin

Kërthiste Nymfa nkrahnuër të djalit
E nga nji her e kthente klithmën ngaze
E lunte porsi ndonj pëllum i malit
Për të bam naze

Të bukrit djem e vasha i përpoqën
Ma njani tjetrin buzët fjesht dashni
Dhe ngjomën tshkretat zemra qi u dëgjën
Për atstoli

Mbas pak asnji lëvizje nuk ndëgjohesh
Dhe heshti zhurmi qi qè nato rrethe
Çdo Nymf në prehën  tdjalit po qetsohesh
Nprozhmin plot gjethe

O çuna të pabindun, nuk shikoni
Qi spo i lini vashat ju të qeta?
Pse nuk vazhdoni udhës po mi trazoni
Nymfat e shkreta?
Për to vajtojnë Satirët papushumun
Se lodra mà e ambël po i ndahet
Edhe bariut me sy tpërlotun
Zemra i çahet

Mbassi Najadat djemt i përgëdhelin
Dhe erë u marrin flokve tue i fërkumun
Posi zymylave npranver qi çelin
Nisen me shkumun

Goditën pra kësulat përmbi vetull
Dhe murën pastaj udhën e pasosun
Dhe Nymfat flokgështenjë i vuëpn nën sqetull
Si gjah tplagosun

Kur kta largoheshin mbi çapa tprehta
Se dielli zuë nga pak të perëndonte
Bariu i vogël lshonte lot nxehta
Edhè vajtonte.

----------

